# All you need is land



## Justuhick (Jul 23, 2017)

So, My wife and I have been researching for years now on homesteading do to the changes in society. Through our research we have realized the hardest part is the purchase. So hear it is. We live in central Maine, and want to remain within 50 miles of Augusta. I have bad credit but can afford to buy. Looking for owner finance with about 2 to 4 acres. I know what I want to do and am willing to negotiate with profits made from the property. Experienced mechanic and carpenter. Basically jack of all trades master of trial and error. God has called us to make changes and we are ready for a new adventure. Thank you for reading .


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Justuhick said:


> So, My wife and I have been researching for years now on homesteading do to the changes in society. Through our research we have realized the hardest part is the purchase. So hear it is. We live in central Maine, and want to remain within 50 miles of Augusta. I have bad credit but can afford to buy. Looking for owner finance with about 2 to 4 acres. I know what I want to do and am willing to negotiate with profits made from the property. Experienced mechanic and carpenter. Basically jack of all trades master of trial and error. God has called us to make changes and we are ready for a new adventure. Thank you for reading .


Might try real estate section.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Justuhick said:


> So, My wife and I have been researching for years now on homesteading do to the changes in society. Through our research we have realized the hardest part is the purchase. So hear it is. We live in central Maine, and want to remain within 50 miles of Augusta. I have bad credit but can afford to buy. Looking for owner finance with about 2 to 4 acres. I know what I want to do and am willing to negotiate with profits made from the property. Experienced mechanic and carpenter. Basically jack of all trades master of trial and error. God has called us to make changes and we are ready for a new adventure. Thank you for reading .


Didn't you psot this before...a week or so ago?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

hunter63 said:


> Didn't you psot this before...a week or so ago?


You know now that I think of it. I think they did.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> You know now that I think of it. I think they did.



https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/new-to-the-homestead-life.564454/


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Well that seemed easy enough. Next!!
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/t...family-farm-for-sale-in-maine-142-000.564646/


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

GTX63 said:


> Well that seemed easy enough. Next!!
> https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/t...family-farm-for-sale-in-maine-142-000.564646/


They say in two different post they have no money or credit.
They want owner financing.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just seemed a nice coincidence to see it here. I will say this, my wife was recently passing time in the Drs office looking at houses in a neighboring state. She noticed one that was listed at 240k and had been on the market for well over a year. She checked the history and noted it had been pulled three times and relisted in the past two years and it originally started out at almost 340k.
Regardless of the specifics on this one, it never hurts to ask a seller if they are open to creative financing. The worst they can say is no.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

The first thing the OP needs to do is get his credit straighten out. Yeah, I know....it takes time.

While owner financing might sound like a good option, do you think someone is going to enter into a long term agreement with you without checking your credit first? If you have a history of late payments or defaults who's to say that you won't do the same to a private party financing the land for you?

Get your credit straighten out then look for your land.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lots of owner finance ing is available to people with bad credit. 
They bet you are gonna lose it and the get the money you put into it.


----------

